# Killer Xmas Video



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.fishkillavids.com/videos/fishkillachristmas2007videowide.wmv


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great vid. That was non-stop shooting action.Look forward to meeting you tomorrow.


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Now I'm MAD - too much fun last weekend eventhough an AJ whipped brandy - but hey it happens! RIGHT! Now my wife want to know besides aq BC what else to I need? Should I tell her a Speargun? Help me out her Clay!! I need to bring underwater stuff home? I maybe too old!!!.............................

later,

Jay


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet video :clap

good quality too!


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

That was awsome I wana do that.....

maybe ill be able to get my cert this year.


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's an awesome video Brandy, he stoned the hell outta a couple of those. Was that a powerhead on the side of his gun?



CurtyV


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Freakin Beautiful man! Whole video of nuttin but the shots.

Curty, it wasn't a powerhead mounted, it was a spare shaft. Those shots were all freeshaft, other than the ones at the rigs.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Free shaftin' and yummy hogfish. Whooooeeeee!!!:mmmbeer:bowdown


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

excuse my ignorance. i dont rightfully know that i have ever seen a hogfish like that diving out of D.I. i know that i have seen what they call spanish hogfish but never the ones being shot. are they not prominent in these waters or are they more tropical. oh and i see that i am going to have to get a video camera or something. this video was awesome.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have heard reports of the hogs moving into the Panama city area. Ive never seen one this far north. They are everywhere in the Middle Grounds.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic31336-49-1.aspx#bottom

There goes a good priced video camera for ya!!!!


----------

